
Heroku is dead – no-one uses it anymore. You need to use Docker now - sdomino
https://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/you-need-to-use-docker?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+turnkeylinux-blog+%28TurnKey+Linux+Blog%29
======
yowza
This is on point. Not sure why no one's digging it.

